# iOS12, no Google Maps in Carplay



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone updated to iOS12? I did, and was hoping to see Google Maps in Carplay but it's not there...


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Google needs to put out an updated app built with the iOS 12 SDK. Once they do, and the app it approved, it will work.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Ah...ok, I was hoping they've taken care of the app side of things already...


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So there's no nav for Carplay yet?


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

There is Apple Map--which seems improved. I'm hoping I can finally use the car Nav screen to navigate when doing Uber...


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe Waze supports carplay now too


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Waze is on CarPlay currently and working well from what I’ve heard


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Hmmm....neither Waze nor Google Maps showing up


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Unfortunately, I believe that the CarPlay API has changed enough that Google will need to update Maps and Waze. I would expect it within a day or two.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Just use Apple maps.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Apple Maps hasn't been bad for like 3 years


----------



## maplebacon (Jun 18, 2018)

Google has released a update for iOS which enables CarPlay. Head over to the AppStore to update Google Maps


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup, got it. It's great. Haven't used it with Uber app yet; I'll try it tonight.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Google and Apple say they are 'Technology companies too' haha

Uber should get into car entertainment to get this stuff working!


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

Just updated iOS12. I will keep this thread informed. Google maps and Waze should be visible in CarPlay.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Google maps works. Waze not out yet...


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

Google maps not visible yet in my CarPlay. Gonna check it just to be sure.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

You'll have to update your google maps on your phone first. then it will appear in CarPlay.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

stanigu said:


> You'll have to update your google maps on your phone first. then it will appear in CarPlay.


Yeah. It is working after the update. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

stanigu said:


> You'll have to update your google maps on your phone first. then it will appear in CarPlay.


Apple CarPlay displays Google Maps with iOS 12 and Google Maps version 5.0, released yesterday. 
Waze does not display yet, as it's latest version is 4.43 from two weeks ago. I'm hoping with the next update, Waze will display on CarPlay.

How about Uber and Lyft enable their apps for CarPlay?


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

I used Google Maps last night for Uber. Worked well--nice to have the large display for map (and the phone displays turn by turn instructions at the same time). Only thing I didn't like is having to switch back and forth between the two apps. So you're right...if the Uber/Lyft apps were supported for CarPlay it would be ideal, but somehow I don't think that's their priority....


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

stanigu said:


> ...if the Uber/Lyft apps were supported for CarPlay it would be ideal, but somehow I don't think that's their priority....


But why not? Don't they promote themselves as "technology companies"?


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

True...though making things easier for drivers seem not to be their priority--and its only the drivers who would benefit from the integration. Sure they re-did the app, but I just see negative comments about it both on this board as well as in the app store, so I'm holding off upgrading. Seems like a half baked product...I wonder why they bothered at all (just maybe in preparation for future CarPlay integration? One can hope).


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

maplebacon said:


> Google has released a update for iOS which enables CarPlay. Head over to the AppStore to update Google Maps


Thanks for this!!!!!


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

if you jailbroken you can just use NGXPlay11_2.0-36.deb to have any app display on the carplay, works great


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

Waze is in. Update Waze to get it working on CarPlay.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

MalikBrother said:


> Waze is in. Update Waze to get it working on CarPlay.


Tried it today. I like it better than Google maps--easier to follow (and warns about cops!)


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nov 2018 and still no CarPlay in Uber and Lyft apps.
Shows you how much they care about the drivers ( they don't give a sh about drivers) that they still haven't made this easy compatibility fix!


----------

